# freebsd-update to 13.1-RC5: Unable to relocate undefined weak TLS variable



## uchman (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi!

I have recently tried to upgrade two of my raspberry pi 4 machines from 13.1-BETA to 13.1-RC5, but both of them failed in the same manner. 

after running 

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.0-RC5
freebsd-update install
reboot
```
I did the final installation step and it rendered alot of errors. And not the machine does not boot properly.

```
# freebsd-update install
Installing updates.../lib/libc.so.7: Unable to relocate undefined weak TLS variable
/lib/libc.so.7: Unable to relocate undefined weak TLS variable
/lib/libc.so.7: Unable to relocate undefined weak TLS variable
/lib/libc.so.7: Unable to relocate undefined weak TLS variable
/lib/libc.so.7: Unable to relocate undefined weak TLS variable
/lib/libc.so.7: Unable to relocate undefined weak TLS variable
/lib/libc.so.7: Unable to relocate undefined weak TLS variable
/lib/libc.so.7: Unable to relocate undefined weak TLS variable
/lib/libc.so.7: Unable to relocate undefined weak TLS variable
[....]
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: invalid file format
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: invalid file format
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: invalid file format
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: invalid file format
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: invalid file format
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: invalid file format
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: invalid file format
[...]
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 30, 2022)

Maybe irrelevant, but what's the preferred shell for the root user?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 30, 2022)

uchman said:


> …  from 13.1-BETA …





> `freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.0-RC5`



Is that `0` a typo here, or did you actually run that command?

(Thanks to _dadv_ in IRC for attention to detail.)


There's no guard against an accidental (probably maybe invalid) downgrade. Shots from a downgrade update from `13.1-BETA3` to `13.0-RC5`:


    … it's odd, but the end result is usable.


----------

